
Ask HN: Good examples of management dashboards? - ekglimmer
Was talking it over with some coworkers, and we couldn&#x27;t come to an agreement over any examples of dashboard that were well thought out and succinctly presented all the information it needed to, without overwhelming the user.<p>I had suggested digitalocean&#x27;s dashboard was elegant and concise,but a few other developers thought it was too simple, they preferred something more like nasa&#x27;s open MCT.<p>Obviously it is heavily dependent on what information is being presented and what the dashboard is being used for, but I am interested in hearing what examples of management dashboards you have come across.
======
matt_s
I think you missed the key thing in design of a dashboard: the user. The
information presented and the purpose of the dashboard would be heavily
influenced by who the user is or what role they play and their technical
background.

Is it for engineers? engineering management? sales? CxO? That should factor
into what is well thought out and doesn't overwhelm the user. If it is a CxO
level person viewing a dashboard about the systems, they probably don't care
about IT stats (RAM, CPU, I/O, etc.) but is it up or down, what is overall
health, etc.

------
tabeth
There's no general solution to this. you need to do needfinding and user
studies.

